# ps3 and Yamaha rx-v371 sound issue



## InsideBecca (Mar 20, 2012)

Setting up our new surround system and ran into a snag. DVD player sounds and plays perfectly, but the playstation 3 doesn't. The video works fine, but the ps3 isn't even recognizing the amp as an option for sound. Tried testing the ps3, but nothing seems to work. We have it hooked up via hdmi. Amy help it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## HTip (Oct 10, 2011)

Welcome to the Shack! :T

Have you read this thread?
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...erly-set-up-your-sony-ps3-blu-ray-player.html

It looks like your PS3 is not set up for HDMI audio.


----------



## InsideBecca (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome.  

I went through that choose step by step and restarted the console with no sound still. Any other suggestions?


----------



## HTip (Oct 10, 2011)

Which receiver are you trying to connect the PS3 to? Can it handle the HD audio signals? With HDMI you can choose between Bitstream (receiver decodes signal) and LPCM (PS3 decodes signal).

If that doesn't work have you tried to connect with optical?


----------



## InsideBecca (Mar 20, 2012)

We had out working via hdmi just 3 days ago. Then we moved and it won't work now. The video is working just fine. That's what confuses me. 

Go figure, this happens when my boyfriend is away in the semi. I'm brilliant with computers, but stereos are frustrating. He walked me through the speaker hookup. The rest was pretty simple. Now this snag. Where is the head banging wall around these parts? Lol


----------



## InsideBecca (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh, I forgot to answer. Yamaha Natural Sound AV Receiver RX-V371 is the receiver. HDMI, DTS, Dolby TrueHD.


----------



## InsideBecca (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh, and I can hook the ps3 directly into the TV with HDMI with no issues.


----------



## HTip (Oct 10, 2011)

I just looked at the manual and I was wondering if you have set "Control" on the HDMI input you are using for the PS3. If set to Yes the audio is not output through the receiver. For checking this look at page 47 of the manual.


----------



## InsideBecca (Mar 20, 2012)

I figured it out. It was such a stupid mistake. The console was still hooked directly into the TV. Derr. I feel so dumb.


----------



## HTip (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't be. You learned something today and it works again. And if you hadn't asked you wouldn't have found out


----------



## InsideBecca (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks. For your help and positive attitude.


----------



## HTip (Oct 10, 2011)

You're welcome :T


----------



## isxlow (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi All,

Sorry to restart this thread but I am having a wierd PS3 and Yamaha RX-371 issue.

I am using HDMI Spitter out of the Yamaha which goes HDMI to the LED and HDMI to DVI on the back of a Screenplay 5000 projector. What my problem is if I can get a picture on the Projector only during Setup (Holding down the PS3 Power button till it dings) but if I choose HDMI after it comes up the picture goes blank but I have sound. 

Not sure what to do.... Is there something the system is out on because the cable is HDMI converted to DVI (longer verision)?

Any assistance would be most welcomed. The PS3 works perfect through the LCD Flatscreen.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## diypartner (Jun 26, 2012)

Setting up our new surround system and ran into a snag. DVD player sounds and plays perfectly, but the playstation 3 doesn't. The video works fine, but the ps3 isn't even recognizing the amp as an option for sound.

Read more: ps3 and Yamaha rx-v371 sound issue - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


----------



## HTip (Oct 10, 2011)

isxlow said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry to restart this thread but I am having a wierd PS3 and Yamaha RX-371 issue.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you have a resolution problem. When you hold down the PS3 Power button it resets to a (I believe) standard DVD resolution.

Can both your LED-TV and projector handle 1080p? Both HDMI and DVI can handle 1080p so that should not be a problem. With DVI you only lose the sound.


----------



## HTip (Oct 10, 2011)

diypartner said:


> Setting up our new surround system and ran into a snag. DVD player sounds and plays perfectly, but the playstation 3 doesn't. The video works fine, but the ps3 isn't even recognizing the amp as an option for sound.
> 
> Read more: ps3 and Yamaha rx-v371 sound issue - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


It depends how you set up the sound from your PS3. If you Yamaha can handle the HD-audio than you can set audio to bitstream. Otherwise is has to be LPCM. Your receiver should be HDMI 1.3 or higher to be able to decode the HD-audio streams, like Dolby TrueHD or DTS HDMA.


----------

